# 06' 5.4 F-250 Superduty - Which plow model to choose



## 0011001 (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi All

After perusing this site for 2 years, I have to thank all of you for helping me make an informed choice on my pickup. I did my snow removal last year with a blower  made some good cash, and am expanding. Couldn't afford a diesel, but I think my 5.4 shortbox will work for most of my routes. I'm:

20+ residential clients
3 commercial lots just under 10,000 sqFT ( not so great for newbs), with wide open spaces (great for newbies!)

I'm mostly set on a Blizzard with a powerhitch (seem to hear a lot of good things) or Snow way (a friend swears by them and downpressure). Should the weight deter me (fuel consumption, vehicle wear). As I run an interior plantscaping business, I need to be able to take the plow off (and put it back on) without dying to do my other work. Your honest opinion will be appreciated. 

Snow way:
Contractor Mega blade: Not too happy with straight blades, but has the wing option for residential and commercial versatility 

V-Wing: versatility of a v-blade (transport, thick snow, etc...), and wing extentions

29 series: regular 8' blade (maybe the extra cost for wings isn't worth it?)

Blizzard
Power plow: 8' driving width, and a sweet 10' adjustable max length. Speed mount

8600 Speedwing: read a great post on windrowing here, seems great for what I'd have to deal with here. 

Again, I appreciate all your input. I'm trying to be more decisive, but when dropping this kind of cash....i can be indecisive. For what its worth, my buddy thinks the contractor mega blade is the way to go. I like the power plow. The blizzard dealer also offers storm service. 

Thanks again :waving:


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

What about a Boss v plow with smartlocks? Easy to take on and off.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Your 06 could handle just about any plow so your not limited. I have a 8.5ft Fisher Extreme V blade and there are many advantages with a v blade IMO. Your going to do quite a bit of back dragging doing driveways, down pressure sounds like a good accessory to make your route more efficient. I have never seen true down pressure in person but the video's look good,lol. Out of all the plows they offer my choice would be a SnoWay 8.5ft V blade with down pressure. The Blizzards also seem to back drag fairly well, that I've seen first hand. One of the guys we have has a 8ft straight blade, nothing fancy and he gets down to the pavement even in snow thats several,several inches deep, but thats after making a few swipes. My Fisher is terrible at back dragging! It does ok the first 5ft then lifts up packing the snow down even more.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

0011001;820812 said:


> Hi All
> 
> After Snow way (a friend swears by them and downpressure).
> 
> ...


For what your route is I would go with the 29 series w/down pressure. you don't have the area to justify to cost of a Vee or extension plow.

Have you looked at the eight foot 29HD? Basically the standard 29 series with a one piece moldboard that allows wing extensions. I would consider the 29HD with a drivers side 45 degree scoop wing.


----------



## 0011001 (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks for the input. 
Now my biggest pain is the dealership support. 
How the hell is it possible that snow way has no dealers listed in Toronto?!?
Its the biggest city in the country.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

There's a boat load within a half hour of you.

Alberta, Calgary, Caytec Equip Ltd.
[email protected]
http://www.caytec.com #13 3939 54th Ave SE
zipcode: T2C2L2 403-236-9735 
Alberta, Edmonton, Caytec Equipment, Ltd. 10571 178 Street
zipcode: T5S 2K4 780-453-7979 
British Columbia, Surrey, Fort Fabrication & Welding Ltd.
[email protected]
http://www.bctruckbody.com 19439 94 Avenue
zipcode: V4N 4E6 604-882-2024 
Newfoundland, St. Johns, Paul Murphy Services
[email protected]
http://www.paulmurphyservices.com 14 Hallet Crescent
zipcode: A1C 2W2 709-576-6700 
Ontario, Aylmer, Canada Trailers
[email protected] 11938 Imperial Road
zipcode: N5H 2R3 519-765-1717 
Ontario, Ayr, Canadian Towing Equipment 2492 Cedar Creek Road
zipcode: N0B 1E0 519-622-5522 
Ontario, Barrie, Hitch City 102 Commerce Park Dr.
zipcode: L4N8W8 705-792-9204 
Ontario, Beaverton, Beaverton Mower & Marine B990 Concession 5 Box 680
zipcode: L0K 1A0 705-426-9727 
Ontario, Binbrook, O'Neil's Farm Equipment 2461 Hwy 56, Box 340
zipcode: L8R 1C0 905-572-6714 
Ontario, Bracebridge, Northland Truck Centre
[email protected] 370 Ecclestone Dr.
zipcode: P1L 1V1 705-645-2201 
Ontario, Brantford, Brant Tractor
[email protected] 1324 Colborne St. W RR #4
zipcode: N3T5L7 519-449-2500 
Ontario, Brockville, Weagant Farm Supplies RR 4, Highway 29
zipcode: K6V5T4 613-342-0668 
Ontario, Burlington, Al's Lawn 1421 Grahams Lane
zipcode: L7S 1W4 905-634-2800 
Ontario, Burlington, Riva Truck Accessories 4325 Harvester Rd. #2
zipcode: L7L 5M4 905-331-9119 
Ontario, Burlington, Del Equipment
[email protected] 2177 Plains Rd. East
zipcode: L7R 3Y3 905-528-1104 
Ontario, Burlington, G.C. Duke Equipment
[email protected]
http://www.gcduke.com
WAREHOUSE DISTRIBUTOR 1184 Plains Rd. E
zipcode: L7S 1W6 905-637-5216 
Ontario, Collingwood, Coxy's Small Motors & Marine
[email protected] 9485 Hwy 26E
zipcode: L9Y 3Z1 705-444-8800 
Ontario, Comber, Kentown Ltd. 8705 County Rd. #46 RR #1
zipcode: N0P 1J0 519-687-6662 
Ontario, Dunnville, McIntyre Automotive 1472 Hwy 3 East
zipcode: N1A 2W7 905-701-4664 
Ontario, Emsdale, Do Something Company
[email protected] 325 Old Government Road
zipcode: P0A 1J0 705-636-0995 
Ontario, Erin, Stewarts Equipment
[email protected] 9410 Wellington Rd. 124
zipcode: N0B 1T0 519-833-9616 
Ontario, Gloucester, Leitrim Supply 4747 Bank St.
zipcode: K1T 3W7 613-822-6635 
Ontario, Guelph, Ontario Snow Plow & Lawn Equipment Sls. 40 Taggart St.
zipcode: N1H 6L3 519-362-3325 
Ontario, Hamilton, Outdoor Supplies
[email protected] 25 Arrowsmith Rd.
zipcode: L8E 2W4 905-578-2411 
Ontario, Innisfil, Richview Lawn Equipment
[email protected] 8392 Young St.
zipcode: L9S3C3 705-722-8400 
Ontario, Keene, Asphalt Concrete Equipment & Supplies 30 Keene Dr., PO BOX 36
zipcode: K0L2G0 705-295-6092 
Ontario, Kinston, Pleasant View Equipment Sales
[email protected] 2308 Princess St.
zipcode: K7M3G4 613-546-6285 
Ontario, Kitchener, Kitchener Tractor Centre
[email protected] 1876 Huron Rd.
zipcode: N2G 3W5 519-696-2568 
Ontario, Leamington, Janzen Equipment LTD
[email protected] 410 Hwy #77 RR #3
zipcode: N8H 3V6 519-326-3261 
Ontario, London, Hyde Park Farm Equipment
[email protected] 2034 Mallard Rd.
zipcode: N6H 5L8 519-471-1400 
Ontario, Long Sault, Carmikel Canada 5701 Warner Dr.
zipcode: K1C1P0 613-936-6868 
Ontario, Milton, Halton Turf & Tractors Inc.
[email protected] 15 Steeles Ave. E
zipcode: L9T 1X9 905-878-8121 
Ontario, Mississauga, Hitch City
[email protected]
http://www.snoway.com 7-5170 Dixie Rd.
zipcode: L4W 1E3 905-625-4664 
Ontario, Mississauga, Landscape Depot
[email protected] 7123 Fir Tree Dr.
zipcode: L5S 1G4 905-677-4382 
Ontario, Oakville, Cliff's Lawn & Garden
[email protected]
http://www.cliffslawn.com 488 Morden Rd. #2
zipcode: L6K 3W4 905-844-4304 
Ontario, Oshawa, Jensen Trailer Sales & Service
[email protected] 465 Bloor St. W
zipcode: L1J5Y5 905-571-2525 
Ontario, Perth, Gemmill's Tirecraft 183 Harper Rd., R.R. #4
zipcode: K7H 3C6 613-267-2818 
Ontario, Phelpston, McLaren Equipment, LTD 3464 Horseshoe Valley Rd. W
zipcode: L0L 2K0 705-734-2424 
Ontario, Sarnia, Sarnia Rent-All 392 Front Street N
zipcode: N7T 5S9 519-336-2300 
Ontario, Scarborough, Hitch City 1545 Warden Ave.
zipcode: M1R2S9 416-299-4960 
Ontario, Simcoe, Norfolk Tractor Ltd
[email protected] RR#1 #3 Hwy
zipcode: N3Y 4J9 519-426-1090 
Ontario, St. Catharines, L. St. Amand Enterprises 130 Bunting Road
zipcode: L2P 3G5 905-682-1132 
Ontario, Stittsville, Stittsville Trailer/Auto Sales
[email protected] 1834 Stittsville Main St. PO BOX 73
zipcode: K2S 1A2 613-836-5555 
Ontario, Stoney Creek, Skyway Lawn Equipment
[email protected] 154 Upper Centennial Parkway
zipcode: L8J2T7 905-662-2663 
Ontario, Stouffvulle, Hutchinson Farm Supply 14183 Hwy 48
zipcode: L4A 7X3 905-640-2692 
Ontario, Thornhill, Thornhill Lawn Eq.
[email protected] 385 John St. Unit #6
zipcode: L3T 5W5 905-889-5517 
Ontario, Vankleek, Howes Farm Equipment Inc. 5659 Hwy 34 PO BOX 419
zipcode: K0B1R0 613-678-5599 
Ontario, Wellesley, GA Machinery
[email protected] 3691 Nafziger Rd. Box 159
zipcode: N0B 2T0 519-656-3098 
Ontario, Windsor, Vehicle Venture
[email protected] 1885 Provincial Rd
zipcode: N8W5V7 519-966-8642 
Ontario, Woodbridge, Riva Truck Accessories 5875 Hwy 7 #11
zipcode: L4L 1T9 905-851-6082 
Ontario, Woodbridge, Joy Gardening Equipment Ltd. 71 Strada Dr. #10
zipcode: L4L 5V8 905-851-9236 
Ontario, Woodstock, The Power Garage
[email protected] 68 Ingersoll Road
zipcode: N4S 2P9 519-533-1300 
Quebec, Saint Jarome, Morris Multico 140 Bel Air
zipcode: J7Y 2A5 450-431-1620 
Quebec, Ste. Therese, blue-Pelican 217 Boulevard Rene A Robert
zipcode: J7E 4L1 450-435-3232 
Saskatchewan, Regina, Del Equipment
[email protected] 1265 McDonald St.
zipcode: S4N 4X5 306-359-1477 
Saskatchewan, Saskatoon, The Rent-It Store, Inc. 633 45th St. E
zipcode: S7K 0W4 306-652-0101 
Woodstock, Ontario, The Power Garage 68 Ingersoll Road
zipcode: N4S 2P9 519-533-1300

http://www.snoway.com/index.cfm/act/showDealers/country/Canada


----------



## 0011001 (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm not trying to be a pain, but almost none of those are within 45 min. 
I called and got prices from Thornhill and Mississauga, but it seems odd that I have to go to another city to buy a plow. Then again, a bit more research on my end revealed this was the case for most plow manufacturers. 

Leaning toward the Snow way 29 HD ($6100 installed and storm service), but the contractor for an extra %10 is singing a siren song. 

What does anyone think of the unimounts by western. I need this plow to come off relatively easy (for a plow).


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Dealer support is good, but if you breakdown in the middle of a lot it won't mean a thing. That's way you need to know the in's and out of your plow.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Uni mount is old school. Reliable as hell but old school. The ultramount set up is literally 20 seconds to hookup or unhook. Its simple. And almost imposible to see the truck mount in the offseason. I think you would be more than happy with a 8,6 western.


----------



## 0011001 (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi Grandview. 
What do you mean about ins and outs? I'm a manual freak (like to learn stuff), but are some plow brands better for certain job types than others. 

Ultimate, my main concern with western is that a few guys who use them have told me about issues backdragging, which I have a lot of (one commercial account is a townhome lot). But the ultramount seems sweet now that I've looked at it. 

Do add on wings really help out that much? Looks like it to me. 
I got a good price on an (new) old model Blizzard power plow. The light from the mount stay on all year.
The additional 10' reach would seem to...kick ass.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

It's good you know the manual .If your going with a straight blade a lot of guys make a back scrapping blade for the plow that hooks behind the cutting edge.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

0011001;820992 said:


> I'm not trying to be a pain, but almost none of those are within 45 min.
> I called and got prices from Thornhill and Mississauga, but it seems odd that I have to go to another city to buy a plow. Then again, a bit more research on my end revealed this was the case for most plow manufacturers.
> 
> Leaning toward the Snow way 29 HD ($6100 installed and storm service), but the contractor for an extra %10 is singing a siren song.
> ...


The contractor mega is as easy a mounting system as there is. Maybe the best thing about the mega series. Once you learn how, (its simple) it's so easy a caveman could do it.


----------



## CMU07 (Sep 29, 2009)

Completely off topic subject, but thought I would say to basher, your receptionist/secretary is a very pleasant woman. Quite helpful as well. If shippings not too bad I'll be sending you a few dollars. HAHA


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

CMU07;821120 said:


> Completely off topic subject, but thought I would say to basher, your receptionist/secretary is a very pleasant woman. Quite helpful as well. If shippings not too bad I'll be sending you a few dollars. HAHA


Kim does a good job I'll pass the compliment on.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Now you did it.we need a picture!


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

The Sno-Way will work good for you and if you can read a manual you will be ok.
Easy to work on just carry a few extra parts and have a good winter.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

i agree with grandview, get a boss, they are the best plows out there. the second best would be western, and then meyer and so on. but you dont want a blizard that has a hitch attachment, becasue you will have no downward preasure


----------



## Turkey (Feb 11, 2005)

I have a Boss Vee, works great going forward but is terrible for back dragging. I haven't figured out why Boss hasn't come out with down pressure yet, all the hydraulic circuitry is there for the smart hitch and with a few more components down pressure would be possible. If you're doing that many residentials, down pressure on the Sno-Way would be the sell for me. Sno-Way is local for me, see more and more of them every year. Sno-Way is no lesser plow than any other brand. Just like any other equipment if you take care of it you'll be just fine.

Fuel consumption on the truck, my 5.4 is pretty consistant at 2gals/hr plowing. Beyond that, the heavier the plow the quicker you'll replace ball joints on the front.


----------



## 0011001 (Dec 22, 2008)

I like easy to work on.....
And the lighter, the better as far as I'm concerned. 
Can anyone shed light on the Blizzard hitch post above. 
This noob doesn't get it. 

I'm off to 2 suppliers tomorrow as long as my schedule cooperates, and will post my experience (if anyone cares? I dunno, I figure if someone helps me make this decision, the least I can do is tell them what I decided)

Cheers


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

ajslands;821450 said:


> but you dont want a blizard that has a hitch attachment, becasue you will have no downward preasure


Explain further please, curious minds want to know??


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

where is the secretary picture?


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Chrisxl64;821846 said:


> where is the secretary picture?


What he said


----------



## Freedom Dave (Sep 6, 2009)

Hey 0011001, I am from toronto (thornhill actually) you have to watch where and what you buy because you don't want to have a break down at 3 am and have to drive to Oshawa or Mississauga to get it fixed to find out they don't have the part. I have 6 plows all westerns and 2 air flow salter, all bought from Walker Equipment in Markham. Not saying they are the best to deal with but once you gain a repour with them they have done stuff like take parts off new equipment or display stuff to get me back on the road.
I have dealt with other guys in the area - before I go on, let me know if you need my advise.

Dave


----------



## asps4u (Sep 16, 2009)

Chrisxl64;821846 said:


> where is the secretary picture?


Hmm, still waiting


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

as requested


----------



## nekos (Oct 16, 2003)

0011001, Since your doing mostly residential i wouldn't even consider a V plow. A V plow shines in lot's where you need to move a lot snow around and cleaning up. Breaking into a Lot with 3 feet of snow on it is easier with a V as well. For what you are planning on doing a V plow is kinda pointless. 

The Blizzards are cool little plows but there are 2 things you need to know before you go that route. Those cool little wings that pop out cost big $$$ to repair. Now i do all commercial plowing but i have to break out the sledge hammer at least 2 times a year to fix bent wings. The other down side is you can only stack snow as high as the hydraulics will allow the blade to go. This wont be much of a problem on your residential accounts. The 3 commercial accounts, Just make sure you push the snow back as far as possible early in the year. If you don't when a big storm hit you will start losing parking spaces quickly. 

The Snow ways have the same limitations as the blizzards. They can only stack snow so high. The down pressure is nice and all but a bigger heavy duty plow will accomplish the same thing. I can't say much about the Snow way because the only ones i have seen have been on little Jeeps. 

I only use Western plows, Part because of the chain lift Part because of their reliability. They are good Solid plows and any one that says otherwise you should just dismiss.
( :note: I didn't say best i said good solid plows. ) 
Before you make any decision i would take a good hard look at a Pro plus with wing. 

Good luck with what ever you decide and i hope i helped.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

ultimate plow;821034 said:


> Uni mount is old school. Reliable as hell but old school. The ultramount set up is literally 20 seconds to hookup or unhook. Its simple. And almost imposible to see the truck mount in the offseason. I think you would be more than happy with a 8,6 western.


True that. The Ultramount is amazing. And my V backdrags really nice.

To the original poster: It doesn't seem like you will be doing much windrowing with those small lots and drives. I would get a straightblade to save on some costs. You pay extra for the wings on the Blizzard and such. As you get your feet wet and pick up more work, then you can upgrade and spend the extra. But it all comes down to getting what you can afford. And no, I haven't always followed that rule, but it's best when you do. Good luck


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I don't know, I'm sold on the speedwings and power plows due to their versatility. I think they can definitely increase your productivity. And they weigh so much I wouldn't worry about needing downpressure with them. I'd also consider the new Snowway revolution scoop blade. This way, if you get bigger and bigger, you'll already have the blade for the job and not be "undermanned". JMO though.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

That is true. I don't think I would buy a straight blade again. But that's because V's are the best for the type of accounts I have. We do a lot of big drives and smaller lots. It may be worth the investment for you. Write down all the benefits of buying the SW, and then all the cons and see which would make more sense. Remember, straight blades are pretty simple. If something is wrong with them, there is a whole lot less guessing than with a V or such.


----------



## 0011001 (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks for the replies everyone. 

My business plan is to plow for 6-7 years to get me through a master's in Landscape Architecture. I'm not in love with plowing, but it fills a nice niche in winter income to make up for the educational and mortgage payments, and its quite flexible. 

Though plans change, and I'm always open to new possibilities, I essentially, I want buy one plow (and plow brand) to make it through my 'career', maybe a cheaper straight blade backup too. 

I'm a research monkey, and really doing my homework (with thanks to you). Straight blades, while cheaper, seem to lack efficiency, though simplicity is good. And a V isn't necessary, as I'm not breaking trails, so....

It seems like the blizzard 810 is the most versatile for my needs, and will let me expand the business/change direction easiest. I like the speedwing, but for a driveway, I don't want to have to get out and pull a pin at each house to back drag with the longer straight blade. 

I missed out on some cheap craigslist specials for 810's for $3000, which sucks, Considering new ones run $8k CAD. Considering most plows have a 1 year warranty, even if I have to spend $5500 total, I still come out on top.Or do I just drive out to Jerre's for the special 

Now, time for the newbie question, what exactly is the difference between a chain lift and hydraulics. How the hell can I hike up a 1000 lbs plow if something goes wrong. wesport (stupid newb)

And I'm not against spending $$$ for a purpose, as my pops always told me I'm not rich enough to waste money on crappy tools.


----------



## nekos (Oct 16, 2003)

0011001;826103 said:


> Now, time for the newbie question, what exactly is the difference between a chain lift and hydraulics. How the hell can I hike up a 1000 lbs plow if something goes wrong. wesport (stupid newb)
> 
> And I'm not against spending $$$ for a purpose, as my pops always told me I'm not rich enough to waste money on crappy tools.


With a chain lift plow you can stack snow higher. You are not limited to the height the hydraulics can lift the plow. As for lifting a 1000lbs plow when some thing go's wrong, Drive it into a snow bank and short chain it.

Watch this video. At the end it explains just about every thing i was talking about. 
http://www.westernplows.com/movie.asp?movie=contractor_ultramount.flv


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

nekos;826104 said:


> With a chain lift plow you can stack snow higher. You are not limited to the height the hydraulics can lift the plow. As for lifting a 1000lbs plow when some thing go's wrong, Drive it into a snow bank and short chain it.
> 
> Watch this video. At the end it explains just about every thing i was talking about.
> http://www.westernplows.com/movie.asp?movie=contractor_ultramount.flv


Oh no, not this again...


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

nekos;826104 said:


> With a chain lift plow you can stack snow higher. You are not limited to the height the hydraulics can lift the plow.
> 
> No, you can let the plow ski over the pile and hang up so that you have to short chain and shovel to get back to work.
> 
> As for lifting a 1000lbs plow *when* some thing go's wrong, Drive it into a snow bank and short chain it.


I notice you say when, does your plow break a lot?

Don't pay any attention to the inexperanced repeating what they've heard with out personal knowleage. As someone who has both used chain and direct lift (all plows use Hydraulic lift) direct lift has chain lift beat blades down (that will start a fight:laughing. Notice that Douglass Dynamics is gradually changing their model lines over to direct lift (HT series.) Direct lift scrapes better, stacks better, backdrags better, is much quieter during operation and doesn't bonce while traveling. It is the choice of every plow designed in this centery except the Snowdogg. Of the blades you are considering all of them except the Western are direct lift. IMO Dougless Dymanics bought Blizzard as much for their direct lift technology as for the expanding wings.

A Vee would be an excellent chioce for you. It will serve you as you grow. They give you the ability to move snow from one place to another, nothing gets as "small" as a vee in the full Vee postion. They also allow you to discharge snow to either side of the truck. IMO they are the best for a "One Man Band."


----------



## nekos (Oct 16, 2003)

basher;826135 said:


> I notice you say when, does your plow break a lot?"


I noticed you sell Snow Way parts, Bet you make a pretty penny off that.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

basher;826135 said:


> Direct lift scrapes better, stacks better, backdrags better, is much quieter during operation and doesn't bounce while traveling.


YUP.

Not to mention that you don't have to wait for the slack in the chain to tighten when lifting the blade.

Funny, all plows use hydro lift....Why the extra parts with the fulcrum and chain?...I had a chain snap into two last season on my chain lift.

All Direct lift for me from now on.

Crazy how you see the light after using something.



nekos;826283 said:


> I noticed you sell Snow Way parts, Bet you make a pretty penny off that.


haha...shows your complete and utter stupidity in this whole issue.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

nekos;826283 said:


> I noticed you sell Snow Way parts, Bet you make a pretty penny off that.


Unfortunately no:crying: darn things are just to dang dependable. If it wasn't for the Meyers and DD units it wouldn't pay to keep the shop open in a storm. I feel like the Maytag repairman of the snowpow industry.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

I find it humorous even today how DD still feels the need to mislead their under educated potential customers with untrue facts with their marketing videos in an effort to sell their product as most persons do not like to be mislead. Anyone whom has operated both a direct and chain lift plow knows very well that a direct lift plow has INSTANTANEOUS blade float the split second you touch the float button...unlike DD's claims.

Same with lift height ability. Height ability isn't dependent on the lifting method, it's dependent on where the manufacture places the stops. You want more lift than what the manufacture allowed? Raise the stops. 

Wonder why they don't mention the so called "advantage" of short chaining in their HTS video? :laughing:


----------



## PPS. inc (Oct 10, 2009)

*Blizzard no down pressure*

I agree. I want to know more about no down pressure. how do you figure the hitch system keeps the plow from no down pressure. I know your not talking about the feature the sno-way has.


----------



## mcfly89 (Nov 2, 2005)

I don't move nearly as much snow as most of you...and I use mostly Meyer equipment...but on occasion I have had a truck fail (battery fell completely out leaving me with no power), a wire corrode in two (again, no power), ran out of fluid (stupid me), and several other moments that wouldnt let me lift the plow. since mine is a chain lift, I used a snow shovel to prop the blade up and get the truck back to my shop, where repairs were easy and warm  I have no complaints with a chain setup and havent been in a situation where a faster lift would have increased productivity. The chain is just an extra measure of insurance...yeah its old school. but it works. I wouldn't say that a chain setup is "better"...only that you can get it home without gettin creative with the ratchet straps across the hood, lol


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

CMU07;821120 said:


> Completely off topic subject, but thought I would say to basher, your receptionist/secretary is a very pleasant woman. Quite helpful as well. If shippings not too bad I'll be sending you a few dollars. HAHA


Must be a different Kim than I spoke to. No, seriously, Kim is very nice and knowledgable.



Turkey;821532 said:


> I haven't figured out why Boss hasn't come out with down pressure yet,


Sno-Way patents on Down Pressure.


Turkey;821532 said:


> all the hydraulic circuitry is there for the smart hitch and with a few more components down pressure would be possible.


Hmmmm



nekos;825477 said:


> The down pressure is nice and all but a bigger heavy duty plow will accomplish the same thing.


Hah! A complete lack of understanding of basic physics and geometry.


nekos;825477 said:


> i hope i helped.


Nope. You only confused things by stating incorrect information


nekos;826104 said:


> With a chain lift plow you can stack snow higher. You are not limited to the height the hydraulics can lift the plow. As for lifting a 1000lbs plow when some thing go's wrong, Drive it into a snow bank and short chain it.


A direct lift plow can be "short chained". You just need to carry a ratchet strap.



B&B;826106 said:


> Oh no, not this again...


But of course. It's OK, I'm tired of giving advice about pricing for a while


basher;826135 said:


> Don't pay any attention to the inexperanced repeating what they've heard with out personal knowleage. As someone who has both used chain and direct lift (all plows use Hydraulic lift) direct lift has chain lift beat blades down
> 
> A Vee would be an excellent chioce for you. It will serve you as you grow. They give you the ability to move snow from one place to another, nothing gets as "small" as a vee in the full Vee postion. They also allow you to discharge snow to either side of the truck. IMO they are the best for a "One Man Band."


Agree a bazillion percent. The Vee is the place to start. It's the most versatile, and wings can be added if you start doing more parking areas

I currently own a Fisher XtremeV plow. It's a fairly well built unit quality wise, with the exception of the hinge. Which is really more of a design flaw. The trip edge is nice, but not foolproof. The chain lift is old technology, as previously mentioned. It is also very likely Fisher will move to direct lift technology on all their plows. Fisher would not be my first choice for a plow at this point. I would go Boss or Snoway based on what I know after reading around here for a year.


----------



## mcfly89 (Nov 2, 2005)

got any pics of a vee with wings? i dont think i've ever seen that combo


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

A Mega Vee with wings


----------



## mcfly89 (Nov 2, 2005)

Oooooooooooo daddy liiiiiikes!!


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Basher - do they make wings that kick in for that? Can you get DP? What's it weigh?


----------



## mcfly89 (Nov 2, 2005)

2COR517;827016 said:


> Basher - do they make wings that kick in for that? Can you get DP? What's it weigh?


who cares? look at all the pretty flappy things (in my best lemur voice) hehe


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

2COR517;827016 said:


> Basher - do they make wings that kick in for that?
> 
> Funny they discontinued the wings that they are picturing on the website Typical for Snoway here lately, now you can only get the 45 degree scoop wings.
> 
> ...


A lot:laughing: 975lbs plus vehicle mount



mcfly89;827139 said:


> who cares? look at all the pretty flappy things (in my best lemur voice) hehe


Cool it or we'll call the penguins


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

basher;827192 said:


> A lot:laughing: 975lbs plus vehicle mount


That must be why folks refer to SnoWay as "light duty homeowner plows":laughing::laughing:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Holy crapola, where to start?



basher;826135 said:


> I notice you say when, does your plow break a lot?
> 
> Don't pay any attention to the inexperanced repeating what they've heard with out personal knowleage. As someone who has both used chain and direct lift (all plows use Hydraulic lift) direct lift has chain lift beat blades down (that will start a fight:laughing. Notice that Douglass Dynamics is gradually changing their model lines over to direct lift (HT series.) Direct lift scrapes better, stacks better, backdrags better, is much quieter during operation and doesn't bonce while traveling. It is the choice of every plow designed in this centery except the Snowdogg. Of the blades you are considering all of them except the Western are direct lift. IMO Dougless Dymanics bought Blizzard as much for their direct lift technology as for the expanding wings.
> 
> A Vee would be an excellent chioce for you. It will serve you as you grow. They give you the ability to move snow from one place to another, nothing gets as "small" as a vee in the full Vee postion. They also allow you to discharge snow to either side of the truck. IMO they are the best for a "One Man Band."


OP Listen to this advice, throw away nekos advice.



nekos;826283 said:


> I noticed you sell Snow Way parts, Bet you make a pretty penny off that.





nekos;826104 said:


> With a chain lift plow you can stack snow higher. You are not limited to the height the hydraulics can lift the plow. As for lifting a 1000lbs plow when some thing go's wrong, Drive it into a snow bank and short chain it.
> 
> Watch this video. At the end it explains just about every thing i was talking about.
> http://www.westernplows.com/movie.asp?movie=contractor_ultramount.flv


MJD or Charles, can we get a banging head against wall smiley, pleeeeeaaaaaassssssse?



mcfly89;826561 said:


> got any pics of a vee with wings? i dont think i've ever seen that combo


Do a search for Alaska Boss, he did a wonderful, fact-filled comparison of Boss V with wings and his SpeedWing. Totally unbiased.

nekos, I know chain lifts RULE baby, but take a look at this pic, then take an even closer look at the brand plow on the truck. That pile is about the same height as the roof of my truck. It goes back about 50' and it's that high the whole way back.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

ajslands;821450 said:


> i agree with grandview, get a boss, they are the best plows out there. the second best would be western, and then meyer and so on. but you dont want a blizard that has a hitch attachment, becasue you will have no downward preasure


   

Blizzards will outscrape every single plow you have listed. Without down pressure. And I can make it have down pressure long before you could even think about it on the Western and Meyer. Just a little before the Boss.

C thats cuz i removed the chains and put a solid 2X4 cuz its cheaper than a steal bar


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;827284 said:


> C thats cuz i removed the chains and put a solid 2X4 cuz its cheaper than a steal bar


Butt know u cant stake it vary hi. I no cuz I got a chane lift. It rule.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Mark Oomkes;827258 said:


> MJD or Charles, can we get a banging head against wall smiley, pleeeeeaaaaaassssssse?.


Ditto



Mark Oomkes;827284 said:


> :
> C thats cuz i removed the chains and put a solid 2X4 cuz its cheaper than a steal bar


And acts like a pressure relief.


----------



## mcfly89 (Nov 2, 2005)

Mark Oomkes;827284 said:


> C thats cuz i removed the chains and put a solid 2X4 cuz its cheaper than a steal bar





2COR517;827296 said:


> Butt know u cant stake it vary hi. I no cuz I got a chane lift. It rule.


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## nekos (Oct 16, 2003)

Mark Oomkes;827258 said:


> nekos, I know chain lifts RULE baby, but take a look at this pic, then take an even closer look at the brand plow on the truck. That pile is about the same height as the roof of my truck. It goes back about 50' and it's that high the whole way back.


http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=73810

Done with a back up 97 F150 , 71/2 western Pro.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

nekos;827539 said:


> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=73810
> 
> Done with a back up 97 F150 , 71/2 western Pro.


No one ever said a chain lift couldn't stack snow. I ran chain lift units for years before the direct lifts became prevalent. They just can not do it as well/easily as a direct lift no matter who made it or what it is mounted on.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

nekos;827539 said:


> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=73810
> 
> Done with a back up 97 F150 , 71/2 western Pro.


What's your point?

You said a direct lift plow can't stack higher than the hydraulics allow.

I showed you were wrong.

You show me a picture of a pile made with a chain lift.

Once again, what's your point?

You also made a bunch of ignorant comments about chain lifts and V plows not being worthwhile for driveways. I didn't address those further, but I will if you'd like.

You also tried to imply that basher is biased because he sells SnoWay parts. I have never met him other than on the internet, but I know he knows a whole lot more about plows\plowing than you, based on your posts.

BTW, if you want to discuss the reliability of direct lift, I had several Boss V-plows that totalled over 30 seasons of plowing and never had to short chain one, never had a failure and I think I replaced 1 cylinder in all that time.


----------



## nekos (Oct 16, 2003)

Mark Oomkes;827550 said:


> What's your point?
> 
> You said a direct lift plow can't stack higher than the hydraulics allow.
> 
> ...


The pic you showed, The snow was maybe a foot over your hood. That's a bad example if you want to prove me wrong.

The V plow on a drive way... Please. It will take 1 less pass cleaning up then with a V. Larger drive ways it could be helpful on if you had to move snow around but if your just pulling in and back dragging it's a complete waste.

As for Basher, well he got pissed and attacked me ( like you did ) because i have a different opinion then his. I never said Snow Ways were bad and if i did drive ways i would probably get one over a Western. Still I backed my claims up that a chain lift will stack snow higher then a direct lift. Prove me wrong if you want. I don't care but there is a reason Western sticks with chain lift plows. Just like there is a reason people keep buying them.

I don't want to start a fight over the internet. I have no need to measure my Epeen. The only thing i care about is how fat my wallet is at the end of the season.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

nekos;827574 said:


> I don't want to start a fight over the internet. I have no need to measure my Epeen. The only thing i care about is how fat my wallet is at the end of the season.


Alrighty then.

But if that snow is a foot over my hood, I wouldn't want you to measure your Epeen either.


----------



## mcfly89 (Nov 2, 2005)

Mark Oomkes;827550 said:


> BTW, if you want to discuss the reliability of direct lift, I had several Boss V-plows that totalled over 30 seasons of plowing and never had to short chain one, never had a failure and I think I replaced 1 cylinder in all that time.


now THAT is a testament to quality...i don't care what type of plow it is. I've got a Meyer that I've run for 5 or 6 years without even changing the fluid....but I don't get anywhere near as much snow as you Michigan guys do. I would soooooo love to see a 9.2 Boss vee on this Super Duty of mine


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

mcfly89;827584 said:


> now THAT is a testament to quality...i don't care what type of plow it is. I've got a Meyer that I've run for 5 or 6 years without even changing the fluid....but I don't get anywhere near as much snow as you Michigan guys do. I would soooooo love to see a 9.2 Boss vee on this Super Duty of mine


Ummm, just so you don't get confused, the reason I have a picture of Miami as my avatar is because I am a 15 YO girl from Florida giving advice on a snowplowing forum.


----------



## mcfly89 (Nov 2, 2005)

Mark Oomkes;827593 said:


> Ummm, just so you don't get confused, the reason I have a picture of Miami as my avatar is because I am a 15 YO girl from Florida giving advice on a snowplowing forum.


well that explains alot :laughing:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

mcfly89;827595 said:


> well that explains alot :laughing:


Crap, forgot I changed it to the Acorn tax evasion service.

Sorry. Used to be Miami.

Now I need the head banging the wall smiley for myself.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

nekos;827574 said:


> The V plow on a drive way... Please. It will take 1 less pass cleaning up then with a V. Larger drive ways it could be helpful on if you had to move snow around but if your just pulling in and back dragging it's a complete waste. .


Ever tried a Vee in a drive? While a vee can act as a straight blade, for maneuverability, flexibility, and containment, they can not be beat. Don't scoff things you have no experience in. Again lack of experience, more important then the VEE under most circumstances is the scoop, allows you to move snow from one place to another, and is claimed to increase your efficiency by at least 30%.

For a contractor with 20 residential and 3 commercial lots an growing, a Vee is probably the most effective all around single peice of equipment. If we are talking about in and out backdrags exclusively then I would suggest a back blade or a Hiniker C, but for all around versatility a VEE


----------



## nekos (Oct 16, 2003)

basher;827603 said:


> Ever tried a Vee in a drive? While a vee can act as a straight blade, for maneuverability, flexibility, and containment, they can not be beat. Don't scoff things you have no experience in. Again lack of experience, more important then the VEE under most circumstances is the scoop, allows you to move snow from one place to another, and is claimed to increase your efficiency by at least 30%.
> 
> For a contractor with 20 residential and 3 commercial lots an growing, a Vee is probably the most effective all around single peice of equipment. If we are talking about in and out backdrags exclusively then I would suggest a back blade or a Hiniker C, but for all around versatility a VEE


And what did i say ? 
In larger dive ways where you had to move snow a V would be helpful. If he is just pulling in and back dragging it's pointless. Not to mention my post was specifically to the OP ... who will be doing lot's of small residential drive ways and a small town home complex. (A V might be useful for that though)

I was just giving the guy some advise based on my personal experience and what he was trying to accomplish with HIS business. If you want to talk plows in general my advise would have been different.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

nekos;827619 said:


> I was just giving the guy some advise based on my personal experience and what he was trying to accomplish with HIS business. If you want to talk plows in general my advise would have been different.


Do you have experience using a Vee plow? There is no situation where a straight blade is better than a Vee. The "advantage" of a vee is simply cost, reduced weight, and to a much lesser degree, reliability.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

nekos;827619 said:


> Not to mention my post was specifically to the OP ... who will be doing lot's of small residential drive ways and a small town home complex. (A V might be useful for that though)
> 
> DUH and what the OP said was
> 
> ...


You have used a Vee? And he was talking about a couple of different plows, amazingly all direct lift, maybe you should reread the OP


----------



## nekos (Oct 16, 2003)

basher;827634 said:


> You have used a Vee? And he was talking about a couple of different plows, amazingly all direct lift, maybe you should reread the OP


Maybe you should ...



0011001;820992 said:


> I'm not trying to be a pain, but almost none of those are within 45 min.
> I called and got prices from Thornhill and Mississauga, but it seems odd that I have to go to another city to buy a plow. Then again, a bit more research on my end revealed this was the case for most plow manufacturers.
> 
> Leaning toward the Snow way 29 HD ($6100 installed and storm service), but the contractor for an extra %10 is singing a siren song.
> ...





0011001;821046 said:


> Hi Grandview.
> What do you mean about ins and outs? I'm a manual freak (like to learn stuff), but are some plow brands better for certain job types than others.
> 
> Ultimate, my main concern with western is that a few guys who use them have told me about issues backdragging, which I have a lot of (one commercial account is a townhome lot). But the ultramount seems sweet now that I've looked at it.
> ...


----------



## nekos (Oct 16, 2003)

2COR517;827629 said:


> Do you have experience using a Vee plow? There is no situation where a straight blade is better than a Vee. The "advantage" of a vee is simply cost, reduced weight, and to a much lesser degree, reliability.


no situation huh... I can think of one. 
saving $1200 on a straight blade when a V isn't needed and will only save him a few minutes at best. $4800 for a Western installed is a lot easier to swallow then $6100 installed for a guy just starting out.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Just wanted to share this in the light of bashing Companies other than western.

here is a picture of a 2 year old Pro Western....

It's the same plow Nekos is recommending. lol.

Don't get me wrong though...I have no problems with Westerns, I like em actually...just that darn chain.


----------



## nekos (Oct 16, 2003)

BladeScape;827682 said:


> Just wanted to share this in the light of bashing Companies other than western.
> 
> here is a picture of a 2 year old Pro Western....
> 
> ...


lol how the hell did you do that ?


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

nekos;827691 said:


> lol how the hell did you do that ?


??my buddy plowed with it...lol.

we believe it happened on the last storm of the 08-09 season because he didn't notice it until trying to hook up for the first time this season.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

2COR517;827629 said:


> Do you have experience using a Vee plow? There is no situation where a straight blade is better than a Vee. The "advantage" of a vee is simply *cost*, reduced weight, and to a much lesser degree, reliability.





nekos;827662 said:


> no situation huh... I can think of one.
> saving $1200 on a straight blade when a V isn't needed and will only save him a few minutes at best. $4800 for a Western installed is a lot easier to swallow then $6100 installed for a guy just starting out.


What? I presume the "situation" you are referring to is the cost. If you re-read my post, maybe a little more slowly this time, you will see the very first "advantage" I listed of the straight blade is cost.

And if the increased efficiency of the Vee allows him to pick up even one more account, he could likely offset the cost in the first year. Throw in a couple of wrecker bills because the vee didn't pull him off the side in heavy stuff, he's ahead of the game. And increased customer satisfaction by not being late.

If you are happy with your straight blade, that's fine. Nobody is saying they are bad. But if you can get "twice" the plow, for a quarter more, that makes sense. You were asked very directly twice if you have ever used a Vee, you didn't respond. Obviously that means no. Don't knock it till you try it.

You might just call uncle here and move on...


----------



## nekos (Oct 16, 2003)

BladeScape;827695 said:


> ??my buddy plowed with it...lol.
> 
> we believe it happened on the last storm of the 08-09 season because he didn't notice it until trying to hook up for the first time this season.


lol

Those are some weird bends in the ribs of that plow. I have never seen the ribs on a Western bend like that. Are the ribs farthest out bent also ?


----------



## nekos (Oct 16, 2003)

2COR517;827767 said:


> What? I presume the "situation" you are referring to is the cost. If you re-read my post, maybe a little more slowly this time, you will see the very first "advantage" I listed of the straight blade is cost.
> 
> And if the increased efficiency of the Vee allows him to pick up even one more account, he could likely offset the cost in the first year. Throw in a couple of wrecker bills because the vee didn't pull him off the side in heavy stuff, he's ahead of the game. And increased customer satisfaction by not being late.
> 
> ...


What ever you win Snow Ways rule the universe , cure cancer , end hunger and create world pace.

(edit) 
Yes i have used a V plow before... And like i said they are great for cleaning up and save a lot of time. On a small 4 car drive way though, they as pointless as it get's.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

You might consider editing that post. Highly abrasive and offensive to someone that is, or has a family member, fighting cancer. Or lost the battle.

If your feelings are hurt, I'm sorry. But please show a little respect to others.


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

BladeScape;827682 said:


> Just wanted to share this in the light of bashing Companies other than western.
> 
> here is a picture of a 2 year old Pro Western....
> 
> ...


he shoulda bought the pro plus not the pro ...dummie


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

nekos;827776 said:


> What ever you win Snow Ways rule the universe , cure cancer , end hunger and create world pace.


In case you're not aware this has absolutely nothing to do with winning or losing as this is not a game, not when you're recommending a product when spending someone else's substantial amount of money...and may be affecting their business's productivity.

It's about spreading uneducated non fact based biased information to someone who may be unfamiliar to the snowplow industry and the proper equipment to use for a given set of circumstances.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

suzuki0702;827785 said:


> he shoulda bought the pro plus not the pro ...dummie


So your saying if he had the "pro plus" this would have never happend?

And who you calling a dummy...Punk.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

I have discussed my opinion on direct lift VS chain hoist. I like the down pressure option but regardless if it's the Fisher/Western HT units, DDizzard, Boss, Hiniker or Snoway I will choose to run direct lift over chain hoist.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

basher;827817 said:


> I have discussed my opinion on direct lift VS chain hoist. I like the down pressure option but regardless if it's the Fisher/Western HT units, DDizzard, Boss, Hiniker or Snoway I will choose to run direct lift over chain hoist.


amen brother....


----------



## kevin-k (Oct 14, 2009)

Hey 0011001. I'm based in Hamilton and started plowing about 3 years ago. Started off with a Western straight blade but after the first year realized the potential of wings. Now I have a wideout, and it's a lot more efficient and effective than a straight blade. We do landscape construction during the summer and got in to snow plowing to "earn something extra during the winter", but you will soon realize that plowing snow will open up a whole new world of opportunities.

I don't have the experience to say for sure which plow is the most effective or the most rugged, but I know this for sure: expandable wings will earn you back the additional cost within the first couple of storms. Also, you will have the equipment to do a larger lot when the call finally comes in. Good luck!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

kevin-k;828276 said:


> Hey 0011001. I'm based in Hamilton and started plowing about 3 years ago. Started off with a Western straight blade but after the first year realized the potential of wings. Now I have a wideout, and it's a lot more efficient and effective than a straight blade. We do landscape construction during the summer and got in to snow plowing to "earn something extra during the winter", but you will soon realize that plowing snow will open up a whole new world of opportunities.
> 
> I don't have the experience to say for sure which plow is the most effective or the most rugged, but I know this for sure: expandable wings will earn you back the additional cost within the first couple of storms. Also, you will have the equipment to do a larger lot when the call finally comes in. Good luck!


Huh, the voice of experience from someone who was in the exact same position as the OP just a few years back.

I'd take this advice before nekos.


----------



## RickInTennessee (Oct 10, 2009)

Im new at this and im looking to find a Ez meyer mount for my 95 chevy 3/4 ton ....I have a mount for a 97 Fford F-450 ...would this be a good trade for someone or am I wasting my time trying to trade?


----------



## 0011001 (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi Everyone

Well I finally got the setup. 
Thanks for all your (crazy and insightful) help. 
And also, the 'spirited' discussion.

In any event, I drove 450km (250 mi?) into the states an imported a 2004 Blizzard 810 power plow. 
Its what I wanted from the begining, and after reading the posts about wings, chains, and all that, you all helped me make the decision. 

Gas: $200
Plow: $1900
Import fees: $30
Mounting: $500
parts to fix: $1600

total: $4200 ish. CAD

So in the end, I got my plow for just under half price, with an entire Sunday spent on the road by myself. The 2004 was supposed to be one of the better years from what I researched, and all in all, I'm pretty happy. Now I've just got to learn the ins and out of this thing. 

Many thanks all.


----------

